# Rave or Rant about INFLATABLE BOATS/KAYAKS



## KevinDU (Nov 22, 2009)

This is Kevin from AllInflatableBoats.net. I just added a new page to my site where you can submit comments on inflatable boats and kayaks. 
It's your chance to rave or rant about the inflatable you bought online or at your local sporting goods store. Does your inflatable boat or kayak perform as advertised? Is the fabric easy to maintain? Is it puncture and abrasion resistant? How does it track in the water? What about the load capacity? Did you make use of the warranty? How about customer service?
Please visit Inflatable Boat & Kayak Consumer Reviews Submitted by Our Visitors to submit your review.
Thanks!


----------



## Rivaldo (Feb 15, 2010)

hey its cool..i will participate


----------



## thedojo (May 19, 2009)

*Zoik inflatables*

Last year I purchased a Zoik Inflatable out of Durango,CO. I cannot say anything bad about it yet. It has no protective covering, and has stood up to many rocks. Not having a covering also makes it fairly light weight, @ 36lbs. I has great rocker, which allows for less water, and the drain holes are quick to get rid of the water you do take in. One other thing that helps with this is its lifted floor. The floor sits 5 inches above the bottom of the side tubes. This not only helps draining water, but makes it extremely stable. There is not much side to side rocking at all. I ran some class V rapids last year and had a great time, no flips at all. I highly recommend the Zoik brands.


----------

